# Getting photos printed from disc in places like Tesco



## madzone (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't find anything about it online (before anyone comes up with a smartarse reply like 'Just fucking google it') and as the store is 15 miles away I don't think it's unreasonable to ask on here before I go 

My printer isn't printing pics properly (epson won't let me use recycled cartridges ) and I want about 20 pics for work purposes. I thought about getting them printed at Tesco or Jessops on one of those machines that you just put the disk/memory card in but I've never done it before so I have a couple of queries.

Do you have to resize the pics or will the machine do it for you?

Is it hideously expensive?


I wondered where I should post this as you lot probably don't use those services but it still seemed the most appropriate place.

Here's hoping I don't get my head bitten off


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 16, 2008)

madzone said:


> I can't find anything about it online (before anyone comes up with a smartarse reply like 'Just fucking google it') and as the store is 15 miles away I don't think it's unreasonable to ask on here before I go
> 
> My printer isn't printing pics properly (epson won't let me use recycled cartridges ) and I want about 20 pics for work purposes. I thought about getting them printed at Tesco or Jessops on one of those machines that you just put the disk/memory card in but I've never done it before so I have a couple of queries.
> 
> ...




The machine will do the resizing for you, think the cost is from 30p to 5p a print depending on how many you have done.


----------



## madzone (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 16, 2008)

We use ASDA sometimes.We just drag the pics on to a disk or take the memory card in.I think we paid about 5p a pic last time and the quality was ok.


----------



## madzone (Feb 16, 2008)

They don't need to be ace quality - they're just texture pics for work 

I've put them back on the memory card (my programme deletes them after they're uploaded) Do you think I should make a back up cd just in case?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 16, 2008)

I would.After years of not making ANY kind of backup, I do it religiously now


----------



## madzone (Feb 16, 2008)

Dunnit 

I dunno - something's bound to go wrong though


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 16, 2008)

> from 30p to 5p a print


 30p  what size ?



> Just fucking google it'


 - just fucking phone them up 


have a look at photobox singup and get 50 free prints 

see [http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=136703&highlight=photobox] Which Photo Website u75[/URL] 


have you left for Tescos yet


----------



## madzone (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks hun - I wanted them today though 

I'll bear that url in mind for future reference.

Tesco was painless - £3.60 for 20 prints and they were ready by the time I finished the shopping.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 16, 2008)

i know a guy who is a professional wedding photographer. He got his prints done is Asda as he said they were as good if not better than from a 'pro printers'.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 19, 2008)

This lot are OK, fast & not particularly expensive:

http://www.picturelizard.co.uk/


----------



## nellyphant (Mar 5, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> 30p  what size ?
> 
> - just fucking phone them up
> 
> ...



There's also Snapfish were you can get 20 free prints also if you fancy. Check out the website....  http://www.snapfish.co.uk/
 I think you can upload them so it would save you a trip out from your abode.

I cannot recommend on the quality of print or service though but hey they're free'eeee!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 6, 2008)

I always used to get my prints done in boots. At first I took a CD but then (eventually) I realised I could copy the files onto a memory card and save CDs. I get my enlargements done there also, up to 10x15". The photo department in the boots was also very helpful, you could phone them up, they always remembered my name and often would make the prints while I waited. 

Never had any doubts about the quality, prints were made on a fuji frontier printer and on fuji crystal (iirc) archive paper, good enough for me. 

Have recently moved to a new town, hoping to find somewhere as good as that near here.


----------



## madzone (Mar 7, 2008)

Tesco was fine - the photos are very good. I did it off the memory card in the end and it was painless. I'm going to use it for when I eventually get some promotional photos done.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Have you used the online Tesco photo thing? 

http://www.tescophoto.com

I know that it is cool to hate Tesco but service was A1 for me.


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Have you used the online Tesco photo thing?
> 
> http://www.tescophoto.com
> 
> I know that it is cool to hate Tesco but *service was A1 for me.*


So you used them to print an image at 594mm by 841mm?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> So you used them to print an image at 594mm by 841mm?



Cha Ching


----------

